

What would make me so interesting? - tlunter

Every where people keep telling the newbies of the "Hacking" or programming world to keep contributing.  If you contribute to open source projects, or scoure GitHub or BitBucket or any other the alternatives you'll certainly find something you can help out and you too can be someone acknowledged and famous and will be the best thing since slice bread.  You'll be whisked away to Silicon Valley by entrepenuers hoping that you'll fulfill their wildest dreams.  But how do you get there?<p>I've been around the computer for nearly a decade, programming in a variety of programming languages with ideas here and there but nothing that seems to have sparked the worlds attention.  I work part time at a computer repair service for my university and spend most of my time managing servers, multiple Django applications, fixing various errors and searching through the Linux filesystem trying to find the one incorrect config file. But working part time at a computer repair center isn't going to give me any notariety besides around my work and university.<p>What do people suggest as a way of getting noticed?  How can I really get my name out there?  If I create a blog, how can I get peoples attention to actually want to come visit?  My ideas might not be completely unique, but I always try and find a way to pull together something new.
======
johnny22
If you want to be noticed, you gotta put the work where people notice. You
mentioned django, so go and become a core contributor. Write something useful,
then rinse and repeat.

Alternatively, just work on things that make your friends, coworkers and
family happy. Those are the people who matter anyways.

------
hogu
contribute to a project that many people use. create a project that fulfills
many peoples needs.

If you do something that helps many people, people will notice.

